
A Commentary on the Unix Operating System (Version 6, UNSW '77) [pdf] - astdb
http://www.lemis.com/grog/Documentation/Lions/book.pdf
======
davidbhodge
A great course that. John Lions was a very good teacher.

------
CalChris
I have an original Western Electric licensed copy.

